# Aquarium Photo Contest!



## Nicklfire

Alright! So.. just felt like doing this as people have been wanting to  

This would be one of our FIRST photo Contests.Anyone is welcome to apply. This photo contest is for WHOLE tank shots, not individual fish. Fish/salt/reef/brackish anything is welcome.

Rules!

1) must be a recent photo, to prove this just write BCAQUARIA on a piece of paper with your username.. and take a picture of it WITH Ur tank. 

2) must be a full tank shot (any size is good, 1gal to 500gal)

3)must be your tank (not your friends)


Points based on:

Because this is for fun, we aren't too serious about it and will allow members to vote on it. If there are TOO many submissions i'll just pick the top 30 based on photography skills (not blurry), clarity of tank, general aesthetics, etc


Prize: 25$ gift certificate to any sponsor

Deadline: May 20

Submission: just post your submission in this thread.


----------



## charles

sponsor allows to join?


----------



## Saffire

Nicklfire said:


> Deadline: April 20


Shoot, I missed it already! :bigsmile:


----------



## Nicklfire

charles said:


> sponsor allows to join?


yup anyone is allowed 



Saffire said:


> Shoot, I missed it already! :bigsmile:


lol, sorry changed the date from april 20 to may 20


----------



## skrick

here is mine still trying to figure out my canon rebel


----------



## charles

Nice Flower swimming up the wood like that...


----------



## giraffee

Wow, great picture. That Stingray looks absolutely beautiful. Never knew you could keep discus and stingrays together.

Looking forward to more of the aficionado photo reports.


----------



## Immus21

Here's one I just took with my phone....


----------



## joker1535

So do we place our tank pictures on this thread?


----------



## Momobobo

*I didnt follow the rules *


----------



## `GhostDogg´

Momobobo said:


> Worth a shot =P


Just a heads up...



> Rules!
> 
> 1) must be a recent photo, to prove this just write BCAQUARIA on a piece of paper *with your username*.. and take a picture of it WITH Ur tank.
> 2) must be a full tank shot (any size is good, 1gal to 500gal)
> 
> 3)must be your tank (not your friends)


If you win you owe me. 
Good luck guys & gals.:bigsmile:


----------



## Momobobo

Thanks  I wonder if they are going to make me take another shot...?


----------



## Nicklfire

Sure am, part of the rules... 

Dont follow the rules and you cannot win... 

Just a fyi, that's a nice tank!


----------



## skrick

Damn I have to do it again


----------



## skrick

here is my submission again sorry about that


----------



## cowis

verry nice boby!

heres my lame attempt.


----------



## `GhostDogg´

cowis said:


> verry nice boby!
> 
> heres my lame attempt.


Hey Pete, you forgot to put BCA in the sign.
"Finders fee" for all who didn't follow the rules?


----------



## cowis

good i didnt like that shot! my second chance lol.


----------



## cowis

this isnt any better but hey the sign is right.










proof of sign


----------



## Momobobo

My apologies if I seemed rude 

Attempt #2









Multiple tank entries not allowed I assume?


----------



## cowis

verry nice tanks!!!!


----------



## chiefwonton

hehe mine sucks compared to everyone else


----------



## gmachine19

I'll try to enter this but my tank is just bare with my turtle i it . Wont even compare to other peoples aquascaping.


----------



## The Guy

*My newest tank picture entry.*

.............................


----------



## curtisonrad19

These tanks are beautiful! Good luck to all the entries!


----------



## Nicklfire

going to be a quick contest with so few entries! comon people, make it worth to do more in the future


----------



## gklaw

I am surprised as well. Guess I will post my humble set up in the next couple days.


----------



## jkcichlid




----------



## Wisperian

Here's my Ebi!


----------



## Shell Dweller

Here is mine

http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd503/clancy2001/fish tanks/fishtanks011.jpg


----------



## The Guy

*FF black skirt for your tank.*

Nice tank! are those black skirts I see? If so I have 1 large healthy one from my son's set up he just took down looking for some chums to swim with. cheers Laurie


----------



## aimnhigh

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## gklaw

Here my 150g planted discus.


----------



## Luke78

Thats coming along nicely, so much activity! From your pics, its hard to tell thats a 150 gallon setup.



gklaw said:


> Here my 150g planted discus.


----------



## gklaw

Yes Loukas. I am quite happy with the result of the 150g setup. So far I have been able to get away with 3 - 4 week for a W/C. Planning to hook up a 25W UV to be on the safe side.
Struggling a bit with the 75g bare bottom though - may turn that into a planted as well.


----------



## Shell Dweller

Hi Laurie; Yes those are black skirt tetras. That is my 33 gal tetra and barb tank.


----------



## Immus21

Took a new pic after changing things and reading the rules. Still used my phone so don't mind the quality...


----------



## crazy72

My humble contribution. 48G bow front with L201 colony. Nicer tanks AND nicer pics up here, but heck this is about seeing as many tanks as possible so I'm entering shamelessly.


----------



## Shell Dweller

My 120 gal cichlid tank with a 5ft piece of drift wood.

http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd503/clancy2001/fish tanks/fishtanks012.jpg


----------



## rickwaines

*my 120*

Here is a pic of my amazon-like tank. It is a room divider of sorts so there are two sides. 
Rick


----------



## LikeItLow

whelp heres both my tanks. updated with my name lol

65gallon:


29gallon with 11 Kribs (thanks crazy 72!)


----------



## Nicklfire

Submissions are CLOSING TODAY! 

BE advised if someone has not followed the rules that i posted in the first post.. one of them being (prove it's your picture with BCA and your USERNAME) i wont accept your picture and i wont run around to try and chase you for it.

This is meant to be a fun thing and there are not many rules at all. So! Please dont be made if your picture is not accepted because you forgot to read/ignore the rules lol.

Thanks all, 

Shawn


----------



## fenster58

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

my name banner pretty dim but its there


----------



## rickwaines

fenster58 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


lovely lovely tank


----------



## Momobobo

fenster58 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


"GG", right there, thats gorgeous.


----------



## funkycat

=D the tanks look awesome! 
Is there gonna be a new thread for voting?


----------



## Nicklfire

yup, i got tomorrow off so i will compile a list of entries


----------



## joker1535

*My humble 135 gallon*

135 gallon african cichlid tank


----------



## monkE




----------



## rickwaines

any news on the contest?


----------



## IceBlue

These shots are awesome, very inspiring for a novice.


----------



## skrick

What ever haPpend to the contest


----------



## Nicklfire

just gotta compile all results and list in a new thread and all the pictures and voting.. just delayed, was away last weekend for a stag to kelowna! no worry will be done


----------



## skrick

kelowna nice you must have had some goood times !!!!!


----------

